# Y, ya puestos, me quedo a vivir...



## mh1

In einem Dialog zwischen einer Angestellten der Metro und einem Kunde sagt der Kunde zum Schluss:

¡Qué graciosa está usted! Y, ya puestos, me quedo a vivir en el metro...

Was bedeutet "ya puestos" hier, ist "puestos" der Plural des Substantives "puesto" (Posten, Platz, Stelle) oder der Plural des Partizips "puesto" von "poner"? Aber wenn es das Partizip ist, warum benutzt der einzelne Mann dann den Plural "puestos"?

Der Kontext des Dialoges ist (der Mann will zum Flughafen, aber die direkte Linie ist gesperrt, er erhält den Rat):
- Coja la línea tres hasta Moncloa. Allí haga trasbordo a la línea seis hasta Nuevos Ministerios. Desde ahí coja la ocho que va al aeropuerto. Tardará una hora.
- ¡Qué graciosa está usted! Y, ya puestos, me quedo a vivir en el metro...


----------



## ayuda?

- ¡Qué graciosa está usted! Y, ya puestos, me quedo a vivir en el metro...

Pues, que sepa yo, esto quiere decir que todavía/ya hay más paradas/estaciones de metro que le quedan por delante.

Das heißt, die U-Bahnfahrt ist bloß nur teilweise erledigt und er weiß, dass  wenigstens mehere U-Bahnhaltestellen immer noch vor ihm liegen. Der glaubt, der könnte dabei möglicherweise sein ganzes Leben im Meto verbringen.

Para mí, puesto es como decir lugar/Stelle.


----------



## osa_menor

_Ya puestos_ steht im Wörterbuch von WR, allerdings mit der englischen Übersetzung.
Als Synonym ist noch angegeben: "_ya que estamos_". In's Deutsche übertragen heißt es soviel wie "_wenn wir einmal dabei sind_" oder "_bei der Gelegenheit_".
Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um das Partizip von _poner_.


----------



## Tonerl

Ich möchte Osas Beitrag ergänzen und mit zwei Beispielen dokumentieren:

*wenn man schon dabei ist*
*wenn wir schon dabei sind*
*da wir schon dabei sind *
ya puestos...
*wo wir gerade so schön beim Thema sind..*.
y ya puestos con el tema... 


*Hier noch etwas, was ich gefunden habe:*
Die Rücknahme gefährlicher Produkte*, *die bereits in den Handel gebracht wurden
la retirada de productos peligrosos *ya puestos* *en* el mercado 

Erfahrungsaustausch über bereits in die Praxis umgesetzte Projekte 
experiencia adquirida a través de los proyectos turísticos *ya puestos* *en* práctica 

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig auf die Sprünge !?


----------



## mh1

Danke für die Antworten, insbesondere natürlich an Osa für das Auffinden einer Übersetzung des Ausdruckes "ya puestos", denn leider bietet weder Pons noch Leo noch Langenscheidt dafür eine Übersetzung im Spanisch-Deutsch-Wörterbuch.


----------



## kunvla

mh1 said:


> Danke für die Antworten, insbesondere natürlich an Osa für das Auffinden einer Übersetzung des Ausdruckes "ya puestos", denn leider bietet weder Pons noch Leo noch Langenscheidt dafür eine Übersetzung im Spanisch-Deutsch-Wörterbuch.


Wenn man ins LEO-WB "ya puestos" eingibt und danach nach unten scrollt, kriegt man den Titel "ya puestos" zu sehen, in dem Folgendes steht: *ya puestos*


> Ya puestos... ist sinngemäss "wenn wir schonmal dabei sind", dann ...
> 
> oder auch "wo wir grad dabei sind, ich würde gern..."


Saludos,


----------



## anipo

Tonerl said:


> Ich möchte Osas Beitrag ergänzen und mit zwei Beispielen dokumentieren:
> 
> *Hier noch etwas, was ich gefunden habe:*
> Die Rücknahme gefährlicher Produkte*, *die bereits in den Handel gebracht wurden
> la retirada de productos peligrosos *ya puestos* *en* el mercado
> 
> Erfahrungsaustausch über bereits in die Praxis umgesetzte Projekte
> experiencia adquirida a través de los proyectos turísticos *ya puestos* *en* práctica
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig auf die Sprünge !?



Estas frases no tienen relación con el "ya puestos" que significa "ya que estamos".
Aquí el concepto es "poner en práctica" o "poner en el mercado".
La palabra "ya" solo modifica la oración en el sentido temporal y no es imprescindible . Puedo decir "El producto ya está puesto en el mercado" o "El producto está puesto en el mercado" o
"El producto será puesto en el mercado", etc.
En cambio, en el "ya puestos" de la pregunta original el "ya" es imprescindible para dar el significado de "ya que estamos" o  "wenn wir schonmal dabei sind".

Saludos.


----------

